# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijnlkijke onderbenen

## masseree

sinds geruime tijd heb ik vage pijn in mijn onderbenen aan de voorkant, dus zeg maar scheenbenen, recht iets erger dan links. Ik heb geen last als ik loop maar wel als ik in ruste ben. Het maakt niet uit of ik op een stoel zit of met bijn benen horizontaal op de bank. Iemand een idee wat het zou kunnen zijn?

----------


## Micha van Veggel

Klinkt als een spier probleempje, waarschijnlijk is de spier aan de voorkant te kort. Je kan deze rekken door bijvoorbeeld je tenen van je af te strekken. Meestal komt dit door een inefficient looppatroon of veel traplopen.
een oefentherapeut kan je hier prima mee opweg helpen.
zie bijvoorbeeld www.mijntherapeut.nl en vraag het je huisarts

----------


## Yv

Het heeft inderdaad te maken met een spier achter je schenen. Ik heb het ook gehad en ik moest m'n voeten naar achteren en naar voren strekken. Hoe gaat het nu met je schenen?

----------

